# Rate my homebreed



## Nitro1983 (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is one of my home breed what are the pro and cons


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Pros: 
-long ventrals
-nice D shaped caudal
-okay shaped dorsal
Cons:
-a little spoonheaded
-anal fin is not straight 
-ventrals not knife shaped


----------



## Nitro1983 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Anal fins only need to be straight in symmetrical HMPK, Both the Traditional Plakat and asymmetrical HMPK have anals swept to a point like this. 

- Anal sweeps to a nice rear point. 

- Body could use being a bit thicker, as on the botttom half he is less "filled out" that the top if split from nose to tail. 

- Split ventrals are a fault. 

- Topline could be smoother.

- Caudal peduncle is nice and thick, and the caudal itself seems to have no obvious overbranching, but thats hard to tell as I cannot make out the rays properly.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

He looks like a wild "fighter" betta lol he has that more streamline body shape, I dig him!!


----------



## ericag (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice one! I don't have enough experience to truly critique, but I greatly appreciate that this is one of your own "babies." Very cool!


----------

